# Designjet 130 Mac-  WLAN Printserver



## pauschpage (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo! 

Anscheinend gibt es noch viele Probleme mit Druckern am Macintosh 

ich habe den designjet 130 mit einem wlan printserver von dlink in das netzwerk eingefügt. 

der drucker hat eine ip adresse, oder kann über rendezvous verbunden werden. leider wird er nicht als designjet 130 erkannt - denn nur dann gibt HP den treiber her. 

über windows funktioniert alles... 
am macintosh wird der drucker zwar gefunden - aber der treiber kann nicht zugeordnet werden... 

ich habe den designjet mal über USB angeschlossen - und siehe da - bei der Treiberliste war auf einmal ein weiterer Eintrag "HP Designjet" - also über USB funktioniert es - jedoch nicht über netzerk... der eintrag "Hp Designjet" verschwindet auch da wieder..... 


hat irgendjemand eine Lösung? 
Wäre super! 


vielen DANK


----------

